# Some colubrid picts



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

Righto. I want to usurp The Other Thread and make a new 'longest running thread' on this site. Who wants to help? Unfortunately I've only seen four out of Australia's approximately eleven species. Hopefully I'll add to my count later this year with a trip up north.


Brown tree snakes (_Boiga irregularis_)




































Common tree snakes (_Dendrelaphis punctulatus_)




























Keelbacks (_Tropidonophis mairii_)




























Slaty-grey snake (_Stegonotus cucullatus_)


----------



## junglepython2 (May 17, 2009)

Hahahaha nice red Keelback 

Great shots by the way.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 17, 2009)

I like the red one, and for everyone that asks, 

*mate thats definately a keelback*


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 17, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> Hahahaha nice red Keelback
> 
> Great shots by the way.


 :lol::lol::lol: Its ok kids, its only a keelback....... just grab it! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bredli-sli (May 17, 2009)

hey one thing are keel backs venomous?


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> hey one thing are keel backs venomous?



Big red ones from Jonno's yard are. The rest aren't.


Stewart


----------



## slacker (May 17, 2009)

Love the "keelback" and the "slatey."


----------



## bredli-sli (May 17, 2009)

can you gett keel backs as pets? i wont one


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> can you gett keel backs as pets? i wont one



They come up for sale every so often. There are some web sites about the place that list reptiles for sale. Now, what's the name of that really awesome site? I always forget it. Oh! That's right! herptrader.com.au.


Stewart


----------



## bredli-sli (May 17, 2009)

i cant find any, how bigg do they grow? prices? tank sizes?
i only have my basic liencences?


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

bredli-sli said:


> i cant find any, how bigg do they grow? prices? tank sizes?
> i only have my basic liencences?



60cm
$250
100cm
Check with your local fauna authority


Stewart


----------



## bredli-sli (May 17, 2009)

thanks mate


----------



## Kupres (May 18, 2009)

I really like that "Tiger coloured" GTS.... Those markings are fantastic!!!!

oh!! & also that taipan coloured & shaped keelback.. hehe!!!


----------



## stuartandconnie (May 18, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I like the red one, and for everyone that asks,
> 
> *mate thats definately a keelback*



who asked


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (May 18, 2009)

Gorgeous Keelbacks!!


----------



## redbellybite (May 18, 2009)

NICE spanner in the works there Stewart...


















































All callouts and all have been released back into the wild ...its amazing how many people think that the "brown treesnake" is deadly because they believe it to be a cross between the green tree snake and the eastern brown


----------



## outbackstorm (May 18, 2009)

Follows are a few of my colubrids (all my animals, not all my photos)
Night Tiger BTS












Some of my slateys


----------



## redbellybite (May 18, 2009)

nice looking snakes you have ,,,,


----------



## outbackstorm (May 18, 2009)

Thanks I love them, they are my pride and joy.


----------



## Colletts (May 18, 2009)

Check out these babies!


----------



## Omgitschris (May 18, 2009)

the common tree snake with the blue looks awsome, i'd love to have one. and the night tiger looks great too


----------



## -Matt- (May 18, 2009)

All I have to share Im afraid...


----------



## Colletts (May 18, 2009)

My girl!


----------



## smacdonald (May 18, 2009)

Colletts said:


> Check out these babies!



That's a hot keelback! Looks like a Daintree one?


Stewart


----------



## Kupres (May 18, 2009)

A Blue phase GTS.


----------



## wizz (May 18, 2009)

some of mine


----------



## dottyback (May 18, 2009)

awesome blue Wizz!

my golden pair. all set up to breed this year!


----------



## moosenoose (May 18, 2009)

Really top pics people!! Very nice!


----------



## andyscott (May 19, 2009)

I came across this little Slatey Gray up at Port Douglas last year.
I didnt get a chance to get any better pics than these, It didnt stick around long enough for me to change lenses


----------



## dottyback (May 24, 2009)

A pic of another of my golden TS's. she is a grumpy bitch.


----------



## redbellybite (May 24, 2009)

dottyback said:


> A pic of another of my golden TS's. she is a grumpy bitch.


 lmao she looks it to :lol:


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2009)

Some of these a wild, some are mine and some are owned by other people






















Cheers,
Scott


----------



## GOOBA (May 24, 2009)

awsooome pics ppl i love the bule green tree.


----------



## lozza_rae (May 24, 2009)

Are you 100% certain this was a slatey. I kind of think it looks quite similar to some Brown-headed snakes that i've caught in the past (Furina tristis). I even think this might be an older specimen and I could be seeing things but it looks like you can see his faded neck band.
Pretty to see either way.




andyscott said:


> I came across this little Slatey Gray up at Port Douglas last year.
> I didnt get a chance to get any better pics than these, It didnt stick around long enough for me to change lenses


----------



## m.punja (May 24, 2009)

thanks Stewart. Been having a **** day and you just made it. Cheers


----------



## antmisk (May 24, 2009)

*Gts*

Some of my GTS


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 24, 2009)

what is the definition of colourbrid, and what makes a snake a colourbrid? and great shots


Will


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2009)

Beautiful shots as always Stuart. Look forward to seeing the next lot of photos after your trip north.


----------



## salebrosus (May 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> lmao she looks it to :lol:



Maybe she prefers to read something else instead of the Race Guide?


----------



## smacdonald (May 24, 2009)

willia6 said:


> what is the definition of colourbrid, and what makes a snake a colourbrid?



I don't know what features separate colubrids from other snake families. In Australia, most colubrids have a loreal scale, while elapids don't. The white-bellied mangrove snake is the only Australian colubrid that lacks a loreal scale.

Wikipedia has more information (though admittedly not much more) information in its colubrid page.


Stewart


----------



## wizz (May 24, 2009)

i love this one .......


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 24, 2009)

do many people breed/keep the tree snakes?
they seam to be few and far between.. but i cold be looking in the wrong places 
im considering getting a pair of common/green tree snakes. i do really like the blue morphs 
do the different color morphs have different price tags? 
in general what are they worth ? 

BTW very nice photos from everyone *drools*


----------



## wizz (May 24, 2009)

blue morphs $600 to $1000


----------



## dottyback (Jun 5, 2009)

my new blacky blue tree snake!


----------



## ssssmithy (Jun 5, 2009)

some of our little guy


----------



## krusty (Jun 6, 2009)

cool pics i love the look of all the tree snakes.


----------



## Colletts (Jan 9, 2010)

They don't call them Slaty for nothin! Wish they were always this colour, not just during a shed.


----------



## wizz (Jan 9, 2010)

yep it would be nice


----------



## sweetangel (Jan 9, 2010)

here are a few pics. not my animals but i took all the photos 

BTS




















GTS




















enjoy


----------



## Poggle (Jan 9, 2010)

pog = big fan of colurbrids especially GTS


----------



## -Matt- (May 15, 2010)

This thread needs to be brought back from the dead....c'mon people give the stinky snakes the credit they deserve!


----------



## syeph8 (May 15, 2010)

my avatar is really my best pic (im a terrible photographer with a cheap camera) how do you all afford such good cameras and a good collection?


d. punctulata (gold phase) and h.erectus (sye phase) I am told that this is what is called a myspace photo, by the person who took it.


d.punctulata (blue phase) at the end of feeding time and just before a shed



d.punctulata (blue phase) chillin with the numerous crumbs on the kitchen bench



i can never have too many colubrids, so send me all of yours.


----------



## -Matt- (May 16, 2010)

Nice snakes Syeph...can I ask where you got both your D. punctulata from? PM me if you like.


----------



## dottyback (Jun 6, 2010)

took this pic today..


----------



## guff_man (Jun 7, 2010)

Tree snakes are awesome! I love how varied the colors can be.
Do they require anything special to look after them? Im used to keeping pythons. Whats max size they grow? How big of an enclosure do you need?
Ive tried looking for a care sheet but no luck. And whats with the smell of them? Do they release a smell when aggravated or just smell all the time?
Any other info would be great too!


----------



## TNWJackson (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool thread with some great shots (especially Stewart's and Matt's, which are always lovely).

NQ _Boiga_:






I know it's not Australian, but hey, it's a "colubrid" (_Ahaetulla prasina_):






Not wishing to stir up a hornet's nest, but in response to the earlier question about whether or not keelbacks are venomous, I suspect they actually are. Perhaps their bites aren't "medically significant" to humans, but I'd be very surprised if any Australian "colubrids" were totally without venom.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, Mattsnake, once again - love that pic of your smiley little guy on your carpet


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow! that Blue one is a stunner!


----------



## syeph8 (Jun 11, 2010)

TNWJackson said:


> Cool thread with some great shots (especially Stewart's and Matt's, which are always lovely).
> 
> Not wishing to stir up a hornet's nest, but in response to the earlier question about whether or not keelbacks are venomous, I suspect they actually are. Perhaps their bites aren't "medically significant" to humans, but I'd be very surprised if any Australian "colubrids" were totally without venom.


 
well you got one hornets attention  CTS dont actually have a rear fang, and therefor cannot inject venom. jury is still out on whether they have venom glands (useless as they would be) or not. i have heard two completely different stories from two completely different, usually knowledgable people. either way it makes no difference if they can produce it or not, they still cant use it.

more pics


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 11, 2010)

Syeph,

The jury have most definitely returned their verdict with regards to venom in _D.punctulatus _- a large specimen will have glands approximately an inch long, and the delivery system is the many sharp teeth, included enlarged ones towards the back of the mouth. As they do not have a direct mode of envenomation (i.e. the standard 'hypodermic needle' type fangs of elapids, vipers etc), or the ability to inject significant quantities of venom (maximum of about 1mg), they are not considered medically significant to humans. If you're a frog, watch out!


----------



## cement (Jun 11, 2010)

Some wild dendies and boigas


----------



## menace2society (Jun 13, 2010)

My girl...


----------



## cris (Sep 26, 2010)

A few pics to keep the thread going


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 26, 2010)

wow guys some great looking animals there keep them coming


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome pics and animals everyone =)


----------



## jack (Sep 26, 2010)

little one eating little one


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 26, 2010)

nice one jack


----------



## SCam (Sep 26, 2010)

Couple of 3 day old Common Tree Snakes


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 26, 2010)

Some of my favorite GTS pics


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Loving those hatchlings ScrubyCam.


----------



## SCam (Sep 26, 2010)

Cheers Jannico

I'll post some pics up sometime to show what they look like today.

Cam


----------



## SCam (Oct 5, 2010)

Pics from today.


----------



## NicG (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Cam,

Thanks for the update. What do you know of their parents? Any pictures?

Cheers,
Nic


----------



## smacdonald (Oct 12, 2010)

Some more colubrid pics from some recent travels.






Richardson's mangrove snake (_Myron richardsonii_)






Richardson's mangrove snake (_Myron richardsonii_)






White-bellied mangrove snake (_Fordonia leucobalia_)






White-bellied mangrove snake (_Fordonia leucobalia_)






Bockadam (_Cerberus australis_)






Bockadam (_Cerberus australis_)






slaty-grey snake (_Stegonotus cucullatus_)






slaty-grey snake (_Stegonotus cucullatus_)






Macleay's water snake (_Enhydris polylepis_). Possibly the greatest snake photo I've ever taken.​


----------



## cris (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome pics there, good to see some pics of stuff you dont see everyday. 

Here is another pic to keep the thread up, took advantage of ninja day to sneek in and catch a pic of one of my tree snakes pumping out some eggs, 2 look like slugs but the rest look pretty good


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 6, 2010)

MORE EGGS!
lucky you 
my little one shed today.


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## pythons73 (Jan 10, 2011)

Top quality photo Matt..so clear etc...


----------



## NicG (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt, is that a Punctulata or Calligastra? Do you have any more photos of that snake? The infused yellow is stunning ...


----------



## varanid_mike (Jan 10, 2011)

Few captives and wild ones


----------



## cris (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice northern tree snake Matt
Mike, i like the red one is it a taipan?  :lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 10, 2011)

My Night Tiger






D. punculata near Darwin


----------



## antmisk (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent pics!! DanTheMan


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 11, 2011)

NicG said:


> Matt, is that a Punctulata or Calligastra? Do you have any more photos of that snake? The infused yellow is stunning ...



It's a D. calligastra ...here's another pic of it.




B. irregularis


----------



## Jessica (Jan 11, 2011)

Great photo's!!! Beautiful snakes!! love them :]


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Where was that Matt?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 11, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Where was that Matt?



The calligastra was up Cape York and the Night Tiger was near Darwin.


----------



## NicG (Jan 12, 2011)

Matt, whereabouts in Cape York? Iron Range National Park seems to be a popular NTS location ...


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 12, 2011)

NicG said:


> Matt, whereabouts in Cape York? Iron Range National Park seems to be a popular NTS location ...



Cape Tribulation...the southern end of the Cape. Also saw roadkill just south of Cooktown.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 12, 2011)

One of my males


----------



## XKiller (Feb 22, 2011)

A few wild' colubrids around the Gold Coast,
Blue, green tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctulata). 




Keelback (Tropidonophis mairii).









Brown tree snake (Boiga irregularis).






Shane.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo's 1,3 and 4 are insane.
Do you mind if i copy them?


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 22, 2011)

Greenrx7, those are some awesome pics you have there.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL a keeled Taipan......


----------



## XKiller (Feb 22, 2011)

I assume your talking to me Jannico, why do you want to copy them?

Cheers


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 22, 2011)

Captive Night Tiger.


----------



## XKiller (Feb 24, 2011)

love that night tiger matt, rely like that orange neck.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 3, 2011)

This needs another comeback!
I finally got musked today by CTS. By two of them. 
Pricks.


----------



## dottyback (Apr 3, 2011)

I had this on another thread but one of my captive bred slatey grey's.








Keelback with eggs.


----------



## eipper (Apr 3, 2011)

Nic ,

Can you remove that pic of the northern tree snake please.

Thanks


----------



## XKiller (Apr 5, 2011)

I was playing around with my camera yesterday heres a pic of one of my Boiga's.






Shane


----------



## XKiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Night Tiger, wild Specimen 






Shane


----------



## viridis (Apr 8, 2011)

Black Headed form of D. punctulata from Cape York
















Cheers,
Nick


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 8, 2011)

Stunning snake Nick!

Common Tree Snakes _D. punctulata_








Bockadam_ C. australis_




Keelback _Tropidonophis mairii_




White Bellied Mangrove Snake _Fordonia leucobalia_




Slatey Grey Snake _Stegonotus cucullatus_


----------



## dottyback (Apr 8, 2011)

fantastic specimen Nick! and awesome photo's Matt!


----------



## XKiller (Jun 3, 2011)

Keelback.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 3, 2011)

What are keelbacks like in personality? Are they tame and amenable to handling?


----------



## SCam (Jun 3, 2011)

They are spaz little things that go nuts when being handled an if they can't get away they musk ya!
An yes there are always the exception to some..


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 3, 2011)

Um just a quick question...why aren't any of your GTS actually green? Does it not come out in the photo or are they just not green? Pretty sure I saw one in broome but it was as green and yellow as a new palm frond. Just curious as to why I've never seen a photo of one as green as I saw.


----------



## monitordude (Jun 4, 2011)

because they are common tree snakes, they are no longer called green tree snake.... only some on the east coast are green but never just green they've generally got a yeelow belly and blue inbetween the scales.


----------



## Scarred (Jun 4, 2011)

.


----------



## NicG (Jun 6, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Um just a quick question...why aren't any of your GTS actually green? Does it not come out in the photo or are they just not green? Pretty sure I saw one in broome but it was as green and yellow as a new palm frond. Just curious as to why I've never seen a photo of one as green as I saw.


 
I started a thread along similar lines ... http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/green-tree-snakes-exist-98046/


----------



## XKiller (Jun 8, 2011)

Personality wise there not that good useully thrashing around anytime you try to handel them and most will realease a foul smell if they cant get away, alltho i have never had one try and bite me before.



benjamind2010 said:


> What are keelbacks like in personality? Are they tame and amenable to handling?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 8, 2011)

Some fish eaters. E. polylepis.


----------



## mattG (Jun 8, 2011)

here's a baby GT & a cranky little brown tree I found last week.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 9, 2011)

Beatiful macleays onimocnhoj are they yours?



onimocnhoj said:


> Some fish eaters. E. polylepis.


 
One of my Brown trees haveing his dinner,


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Please post more pictures of your Macleays!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, they are mine and a pleasure to keep. Another similar shot.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats a very nice animal onimocnhoj your very lucky.


----------



## killimike (Jun 9, 2011)

In love with those macleays


----------



## Firedrake (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok excuse the fact this isn't my photo and the weird cartoon snake somebody has added...








This is what the snake I saw in Broome looked like, I do have some actual photos on my bf's phone I just haven't gotten around to getting them off yet -_- To me it looked like a tree snake, but I'm definitely no expert.

Any ideas?


----------



## SCam (Jun 9, 2011)

Captive bred Common Tree Snake


----------



## XKiller (Aug 4, 2011)

Went out cupple weeks ago and took some photos of elapids and colubrids with a friend, heres one of the boigas we photographed.. would love to see some captive night tiger's!.






Shane.


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow check out that smile


----------



## NicG (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's an old photo I came across of a female CTS swallowing a fish ...




And some recent photos of two of her progeny ...


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 5, 2012)

Took some pics of this pair before they had a feed, male just shed (first pics)


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 5, 2012)

Loving the the CTS and the BTS.. How do they go with handling??


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 5, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Loving the the CTS and the BTS.. How do they go with handling??



Some BTS can tolerate handling, but not the type of snake to own for that purpose as most are snappy.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 6, 2012)

They look awesome Wayne..  you can sell em to me anytime hehe

here's my CTS and his enclosure..


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 6, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> They look awesome Wayne..  you can sell em to me anytime hehe
> 
> here's my CTS and his enclosure..
> 
> ...




Ha Ha.......... Thanks PK

Your CTS is stunning......... love the blue in him!!


----------



## Radar (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice animals everyone, will have to get a few pics of mine when I get back into town next week.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 6, 2012)

rednut said:


> Nice animals everyone, will have to get a few pics of mine when I get back into town next week.



make sure you do  i'll be waiting to check em out !!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 6, 2012)

Used these recently but meh....


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 6, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Used these recently but meh....


is there a plastic bag in there? :?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes Colombo.
That is the rubbish bag hanging over the side of the tub while it is being cleaned


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a girl yeah?


----------



## Bushman (Jan 14, 2012)

They look like hemipenes to me, indicating a male.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 14, 2012)

Bushman said:


> They look like hemipenes to me, indicating a male.



See i was thinking that at first too, but i had to put some serious curry into making them pop that far they would have been not much longer than 2 scales and i remember probing them and the boys go well over 10 subcaudals. All the other colubrids i've popped have spiny looking hemipenes and are alot longer, are BTS a bit different?


----------



## Radar (Jan 16, 2012)

Just had to clean these ones out so got some photo's at the same time - rubbish ones at that (raining atm so busted camera under fluro's it is :lol: ) The first 2 are my larger male and the last 2 are a female. That male is possibly my favourite snake, handles like a python, never struck, hisses to let me know he's had enough, he actually usually looks clearer then that too, both animals are about 1.5 weeks off a shed.


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice pair rednut, especially that male, he is stunning!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely very nice Rednut!!! im a lil jelly of you an JJ haha...


----------



## Radar (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks. I've yet to find a female (for sale, when I have the dosh...) with the same colouration as him, the females I have are all orange. The colubrids are kept out in our lounge, because they are interesting to watch and generally be around. When we turn the TV on at night he goes up that end of his tank and sits up, looking at the moving colours and lights. Looks for all the world like he's watching TV with us. Hoping to breed him this coming season, have just been waiting for a girl to be of size.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 16, 2012)

haha thats awesome, they have a lot of character, i love how they zoom along then suddenly stop an pop their head up an look straight at you with their lil poppy out eyes an wiggle their neck lol i laugh every time!!

good luck with breeding... wayne's pair are a bit opposite with the female whiter an the male more orange..


----------



## leeroy1983 (Jan 16, 2012)

thought i might add some of my colubrid pics


----------



## Radar (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice tree snakes, love the gold phase animals. Nice clean night tiger too.


----------



## Hoplophile (Jan 17, 2012)

rednut said:


> The first 2 are my larger male....
> 
> 
> > Hey RedNut...is that male a WA male?


----------



## Radar (Jan 17, 2012)

Quite possibly. I was told when I swapped him that he was an NT animal, although he does look like others I've seen from WA. Having said that I have seen animals in qld that also resemble him (He came to me via VIC). Well travelled snake :lol:


----------



## Bushman (Jan 20, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> See i was thinking that at first too, but i had to put some serious curry into making them pop that far they would have been not much longer than 2 scales and i remember probing them and the boys go well over 10 subcaudals. All the other colubrids i've popped have spiny looking hemipenes and are alot longer, are BTS a bit different?


I don't think that there's any female body parts that can be protruded from the cloaca like in your photo. I'm against popping snakes to determine gender though and strongly advise against doing so, as damage can be done; especially in adults where the musculature is well-developed. 
Perhaps someone who has experience with popping _Boiga irregularis_ can comment on whether or not these look like hemipenes or not.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 20, 2012)

Bushman said:


> I don't think that there's any female body parts that can be protruded from the cloaca like in your photo. I'm against popping snakes to determine gender though and strongly advise against doing so, as damage can be done; especially in adults where the musculature is well-developed.
> Perhaps someone who has experience with popping _Boiga irregularis_ can comment on whether or not these look like hemipenes or not.



Don't worry, it was dead.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool, I'm glad to hear it mate. It worried me when you said you had to put some serious curry on it to make something pop out!
I didn't want the kiddies to try this at home.


----------



## Radar (Jan 26, 2012)

More rubbish pics on another rainy day :lol:
New adult female from Dottyback. The tiles in the photo are 50cmx50cm, so she's a good sized girl. Got here yesterday and took a feed last night no issues.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Jeffa (Jan 29, 2012)

How placid/flighty are any of these guys to keep?


----------



## Radar (Jan 29, 2012)

Depends on the animal. As a general rule they don't take to being handled as well as pythons and are apparently easier to stress, mine tend to deal with intrusions/handling pretty well, only one is a finicky feeder and she's the same if she hasn't seen a human for a month or gets handled every day, was WC on license and just hasn't adjusted as well as some. They move faster on the whole, but that doesn't make them flighty as such, they are just a step up from pythons in that regard.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Jan 29, 2012)

i thought there were only six colubrids in aus


----------



## Radar (Jan 29, 2012)

Currently 10 classified species in Aus.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Jan 29, 2012)

what are they

i thought only
brown tree snake
common tree snake
slatey grey and a keel back
and forgot the other two


----------



## Radar (Jan 29, 2012)

Northern tree snake
Brown tree snake
Common tree snake
Bockadam
Macleays water snake
Slatey grey
Slatey Brown
White Bellied Mangrove snake
Richardson's Mangrove snake
Keelback


----------



## eipper (Jan 29, 2012)

Actually there is only
6...2 dendrelaphis 2 stegonotus, 1 boiga, 1 tropidonophis

The remaining 5 are homalopsids

Cheers
scott


----------



## baker (Jan 29, 2012)

D3pro said:


>



is that a patternless brown tree snake d3pro?


----------



## D3pro (Jan 29, 2012)

baker said:


> is that a patternless brown tree snake d3pro?



It could be. I think it's to early to tell, as it could be a hypo. At this moment it has no pattern on it.


----------



## baker (Jan 29, 2012)

what ever morph it is it looks interesting. goodluck with proving this guy out.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 29, 2012)

baker said:


> what ever morph it is it looks interesting. goodluck with proving this guy out.



Yeah it would be fun if it proves genetic


----------



## tyson001 (Jan 29, 2012)

never new the amount of colours the tree snakes came in can anyone tell me what cluch sizes are like?


----------



## baker (Jan 29, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Yeah it would be fun if it proves genetic



It would be, i wish more people would get into these guys, imagine some of the patterns that could be produced.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 29, 2012)

Well now that I have 10 pythons I am going to move onto colubrids for a while, I find them quite fascinating, just trying to decide what to get first.


----------



## baker (Jan 30, 2012)

i got myself a keelback and find it quite interesting. i dont see much of it thou as its only a hachie atm but cant wait for it to get big. they are alot faster so you have to always concentrate on them while handling. i cant wait to get some more


----------



## Radar (Jan 30, 2012)

eipper said:


> Actually there is only
> 6...2 dendrelaphis 2 stegonotus, 1 boiga, 1 tropidonophis
> 
> The remaining 5 are homalopsids
> ...



I believe you, but teach me some learnin' here 

With the homalopsids being a subfamily (Homalopsinae) within the family Colubridae, why are they not still classed as Colubrids? Or they not classed as 'true' colubrids like the subfamily Colubrinae? Or has this changed totally and are the homalopsids now classed as their own family?

Cheers.


----------



## eipper (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi rednut

Homalopsids were elevated about 2 years back to family status

There was a split of Myron into 2 species late last year. There was also a paper moving enhydris polylepis into a " new" genus pseudoferania .

From what I hear there is more Aust colubrid taxon work underway

Cheers
scott


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh god more splitting!

Any chance of getting that paper off you Scott?



eipper said:


> Hi rednut
> 
> Homalopsids were elevated about 2 years back to family status
> 
> ...



Or papers i should say?


----------



## eipper (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah shoot me an email and I will send them through this week

[email protected]


----------



## Radar (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply - The faster I get on top of this stuff the faster they change it... I'll email you for those papers tommorow as well. 
Cheers.


----------



## snakerelocation (Feb 12, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> never new the amount of colours the tree snakes came in can anyone tell me what cluch sizes are like?



I have had a clutch of 8 cts (green tree snakes) hatch last week, can be more as they get older but the female was only 2.5 year old, and proberly shouldnt have breed just yet, but 100% hatch rate, so must have done something right.


----------



## Benjamin_john (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Jason.s (May 7, 2012)

heres one of mine


----------



## Benjamin_john (May 8, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> heres one of mine




Very nice indeed


----------



## Jason.s (May 8, 2012)

Thanks mate I love them they are such a nice snake to keep.

here's one of my brown trees


----------



## Benjamin_john (May 14, 2012)

View attachment 252020






I love brown trees, my guy looks alot different to yours though, he has yellow stripes 





Jason.s said:


> Thanks mate I love them they are such a nice snake to keep.
> 
> here's one of my brown trees


----------



## Jason.s (May 14, 2012)

Nice little snakes mate, i'd like to get some more got to build more cages, I love the night tigers.






Another baby green tree.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 4, 2012)

Yearling BTS


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well i have finally got myself a BTS!

In love already, amazing snakes.


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 31, 2012)

Jay84 said:


> Well i have finally got myself a BTS!
> 
> In love already, amazing snakes.



Nice, any pics??


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Stuart (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice Jay! I'll try get some of mine up tomorrow


----------



## baker (Sep 2, 2012)

my two keelbacks.


----------



## smileysnake (Sep 5, 2012)

*2 of mine sorry about photo quality and double photo lol*


----------



## Jason.s (Oct 16, 2012)

My new pair of Night Tigers





- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Stuart (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice Jason!


----------



## reb01 (Oct 16, 2012)

​ 
- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone been tagged by a bts??


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 16, 2012)

no but i have been musked once by my cts lol not a very pleasant smell


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 16, 2012)

reb01 said:


> View attachment 267940
> ​
> - - - Updated - - -



whats the go with the scales in the second pic

Cathy


----------



## Stuart (Oct 16, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Anyone been tagged by a bts??



Yep, nothing to write home about. Bit of discomfort but I had bee stings that were worse in my case.

Take into account being small rear fanged snakes, its alot of work needed on their part to envenomate you.

EDIT: A couple pics of mine, I especially love the colouring on my female.


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 16, 2012)

cheers, always been interested if they would be bad or not?


----------



## Stuart (Oct 16, 2012)

justdragons said:


> cheers, always been interested if they would be bad or not?



From what I have read and have been told, it depends on the individual as well. You could possibly more sensitive to the venom than someone else is and instead have a worse reaction where as mine was not bad but was caused by complete stupidity on my behalf and a lesson well learnt considering future goals are to keep more venomous species and there is no room for mistakes then.


----------



## Jason.s (Oct 16, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> From what I have read and have been told, it depends on the individual as well. You could possibly more sensitive to the venom than someone else is and instead have a worse reaction where as mine was not bad but was caused by complete stupidity on my behalf and a lesson well learnt considering future goals are to keep more venomous species and there is no room for mistakes then.


Best not to find out


----------



## Jason.s (Nov 25, 2012)

Just what i like to see my male Green Tree Snake eating rats.


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 25, 2012)

For some reason these snakes always look as though they are smiling at some little secret - they even look cheerful when they have a mouth full of dead rat.


----------



## Jason.s (Nov 28, 2012)

there happy snakes


----------



## greggles91 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's some of my colubrids..


----------



## Hoplophile (Nov 28, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Anyone been tagged by a bts??



Yes I've been nailed a couple of times, once a chewing bite on the webbing between my thumb and forefinger, and definitely with a fang. I have never had any more reaction than an itch that lasted 24 hours or so. That said I know of one person who had a bad reaction, but he has sustained many venomous bites and may be sensitised. In my case I cannot be certain I was evenomated on any bite. Dry bites in elapids are common and it's probably the case in opisthoglyphous (rear fanged) colubrids as well. Over all I think BTS are a good intro to venomous snakes. They're feisty (gives you practice in not getting bitten) and if you get tagged the consequences are probably, in MOST cases, insignificant. BUT if you do get tagged, anaphylaxis (severe, potentially life threatening, allergic reaction) is always a possibility and you probably need to very carefully monitor your reaction and CALL AN AMBULANCE if you start to have any major reaction.


----------



## Jason.s (Dec 7, 2012)

Any one that has Colubrids should get Scott Eipers new book keeping and breeding Elapids and Colubrids, i've read it and it has heaps of good info.
Was very happy with it.


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Any one that has Colubrids should get Scott Eipers new book keeping and breeding Elapids and Colubrids, i've read it and it has heaps of good info.
> Was very happy with it.



Thanks for that Jason.. Added to my Christmas list..


----------

